# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Αποφάσεις Γενικής Συνέλευσης 26/2/04

## trendy

http://wireless.uoc.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1941#1941

----------


## papashark

Μπορεί κάποιος να διορθώσει τον τίτλο ? 

26/*2*/04

 ::

----------


## trendy

Δεν πειράζει είναι η τρίτη φορά που το κάνω λάθος. Μάλλον βιάζομαι να έρθει η άνοιξη.

----------


## barbounis

Παναγιώτη γράψε μας το ποιο λιανά σε παρακαλώ, τι εννοείτε ότι το δίκτυο άνοιξε σε εξωπανεπιστημιακούς. Δηλαδή τι ρωτάω 
Μπορεί να συνδεθεί όποιος θέλει, (με τι αντάλλαγμα)? 
Δέχεστε κόμβους?
Θα είναι ισότιμα μέλη με τους φοιτητές?
Δεν θυμάμαι προς το παρόν άλλη ερώτηση, εάν θυμηθώ θα την κάνω.

----------


## trendy

Από τη στιγμή που άνοιξε ο σύλλογος και το δίκτυο σε μη πανεπιστημιακούς είναι αυτονόητο ότι τα μέλη είναι ισότιμα. Αυτό που αποφασίστηκε ήταν να αρθεί ο περιορισμός που υπήρχε.

Συνδέεται όποιος θέλει, οι routers τρέχουν dhcp. Όποιος όμως συνδεθεί μόνιμα και πάρει στατική IP συνδράμει στα κοινά έξοδα του δικτύου με 75€ εφάπαξ και κάθε χρόνο 1€ για ανανέωση της εγγραφής του.

Όσον αφορά τους κόμβους, δεν έχει παρθεί σχετική απόφαση. Είναι θέμα του συλλόγου αν θα επιτρέπει εξοπλισμός κοινής χρήσης του δικτύου να ανήκει σε κάποιο άτομο και εφόσον η πλειοψηφία το επιθυμεί έτσι θα γίνει. Μέχρι να παρθεί τέτοια απόφαση, τα μηχανήματα ανήκουν στο σύλλογο αποκλειστικά.

----------


## barbounis

Που μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση για ip ?

----------


## trendy

Αναλόγως του κόμβου που συνδέεσαι, στους admin του κόμβου. Αν δεν ξέρεις ποιος είναι πες μου εμένα.

----------


## barbounis

139 lattos

----------

